# Fuzzy astrex



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Quite cute really, though don't think i'm going to breed them as they do mature into what look like regular fuzzies :roll:


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Those are adorable!


----------

